# How much to feed russian tortoise



## wosman (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I tried finding out how much and how often I should be feeding a 9 year old russian tortoise. I'm seeing a lot of "feed them for 20 minutes" but i'm unsure as to what this means. Do I put a ton of food and set a 20 minute timer and remove the food once the timer runs out?

If anyone could help me I would really appreciate it 

I generally give a hearty handful of varying ratios of endive/spring mix/kale/watercress/dandelion for breakfast and a few hours later another hearty handful of romaine (its like crack for this guy). Am i feeding too much, too little?


----------



## ascott (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi...I personally put down as much greens as they want to eat....now keep in mind that my guys are able to free graze the native vegetation/wild grass/clover patches (well what is left LOL) in their yards and then each day I give them once a day a huge pile of dandelion greens/flower with romaine (and yes, romaine must be the universal tort crack LOL) and other variety of some other greens (i get the organic stuff as my guys and RES girls refuse to eat the non organic grocery store greens, which is actually ok with me due to the bad junk in the grocery store greens, I don't even eat the non organic greens..ick)

I figure that I want them to eat up during the "tortoise season" and take in as much water/soaks as possible...my guys sleep through the winter so no intake then 

If you wait a bit I am sure you will get lots of other input for you to take from...


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jul 26, 2011)

In theory you should put down enough food to cover their shell, but I just put the amount down that I know they are going to eat, he will let you know how much, unless he's a pig...


----------

